# Another New One!



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Brought this doe home last week and I love her. She is an ABGA Fullblood. What are your thoughts?


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

Absolutely love her! I think your new buck will cross well. Exciting to see what you get. May have to get one from you in the future!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! I'm actually debating on sending this girl out to be bred to MM7 Power Broker **ENNOBLED* *Sire of Merit*


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

She has such a beautiful gait and regal stance.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I’d vote Power Broker. I think he would give her the pieces she’s missing!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Your doe is beautiful. And seeing CountylineAcres product. She is very knowledgeable about breeding. Looks like you are going to have some amazing kidds! Good luck
Be sure & post some pics! Would love to see them!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Wow she's a beautiful doe! Congratulations!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you! I have set her up a date with Power Broker. Very excited!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Just wow. They are stunning. Talk about wiiiidth. (thumbup)


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all! I decided to bring her dam home too! She will get bred to our new buck, Wild. Was going to breed her to Cash but Wild has a nicer head and I feel that her needs improvement. Her daughter, Flame, is up in Oregon now with Power Broker and has been bred!


----------



## CountyLineAcres (Jan 22, 2014)

I love buying the dams! I’ve never regretted that and have even found that sometimes I like the dam more lol. Gorgeous doe!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Stunning doe


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Wow, those are some really nice looking Boers! Can you say "CHUNKY!"?


----------

